# Best size rims for my chevy cruze



## Cruze55 (Feb 12, 2014)

I am wondering what others might think what a good size aftermarket rim/Tire to put on my car.
I am a newbie to this, so just give it to me straight.


----------



## TimKnowsBest (Jan 15, 2014)

I put 18 inch aftermarket rims with 235-45-18 tires. 20 inch rims for the cruse are too big in my opinion. But feel free to check out my profile for some pictures and if you have any questions


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You came to the right place. If you're looking for a good all around rim size, go with an 18" as it fills the wheel well nicely, prices are decent, and you don't enter the realm of a heavy rotating mass. If you're going for looks, and looks alone, go with a 19", just know that tires can become hard to find.

In terms of width, most 18" rims come as an 18x8 which is the size of the stock LTZ rims, however if you want to go wider, 18x8.5 is as wide as you want to go, unless you're planning on stretching tire like crazy or pulling/rolling your fenders when you lower your car. If you don;t plan on lowering your car, going wider than an 8.5" rim will just look bad with the amount of poke.

Now to the actual rim, what style are you looking for? how many spokes do you want, how thick/wide do you want the spokes, do you like double spokes or single spokes, or do you have a picture of a rim that you like? And how much are you willing to spend? Once you give us an idea of what style you want, we can give you a list of known rims that fit our car (since we have a weird bolt pattern).

Once we get your rim figured out, and your future plans on ride height, we can give you a more accurate tire size and tire options to choose from.


----------



## Cruze55 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm looking for the size of rim I can have but I don't want low profile tires. Mainly because I still want ride comfort. But for my price range I'm not sure I really want to spend more than $800. Here is a pic of what kind of rim and color.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Cruze55 said:


> I'm looking for the size of rim I can have but I don't want low profile tires. Mainly because I still want ride comfort. But for my price range I'm not sure I really want to spend more than $800. Here is a pic of what kind of rim and color.
> View attachment 61433
> 
> 
> ...


An 18" rim would look better IMO, and just because you go 18 doesn't mean that you have to run low pro tires, and there are plenty of comfortable low pro tires out there just for the record. That exact rim only comes in a 17" which will give you a beefier tire, but it should still look really nice on your Cruze.

Now, that exact rim is a 17x7.5" rim, which means that you will be looking at getting the same size tire as is found on the Eco or 2LT trims, which is a 215/55/17 tire. Since you already found the rim on tirerack.com however, it will give you the correct size tire if you look under wheels and tires for your car. Then it all depends on how much your willing to spend for tires, and what you're looking for; performance, ride comfort, mpg, etc.


----------



## Cruze55 (Feb 12, 2014)

Well that is the color scheme that I'm kinda looking for but it doesn't mean thats the exact one i want. but if i go with an 18 rim will i be able to still get away with not running low profile tires? As in, if I don't use low profile will it rub?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

If you don't want low profile tires, then stick with the 17" wheels. IMHO, its very hard to get wheels in an 18" size that are less than 20lbs. I have seen some 18" wheels weigh upwards of 30lbs!  That's the weight of a stock 20" Camaro wheel!!!

Weight is what kills your car. These vehicles, with their small turbocharged motors, are VERY sensitive to rotating mass.

Before you go spending 100s, or even thousands of dollars on wheels, have you thought about dipping your wheels? It's a project you can do for under $50 and it's a VERY popular mod. This is my wheel with less than $10 worth of dip:









You can get a ton of info on doing this on dip your car (google or youtube)


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Cruze55 said:


> Well that is the color scheme that I'm kinda looking for but it doesn't mean thats the exact one i want. but if i go with an 18 rim will i be able to still get away with not running low profile tires? As in, if I don't use low profile will it rub?


Unless you lower your car you will never rub since whatever size rim you go with (unless you go 20+) you will end up with the same overall tire diameter as stock. As for Low Pros, even on 18s you wont end up buying them unless you slam your car and need them for clearance, which I take it that you wont be doing so.

So no, you wont rub, and you wont really be running low pros, even with an 18" wheel.


----------



## Cruze55 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok, I have thought about dipping my stock rims but I want something different. 

But I'm mainly looking for a different look, but also at the same time getting a seperate set of rims and tires for summer and my stock rims are for winter driving. Cause this year in MN wasn't much fun without all season tires.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Cruze55 said:


> Ok, I have thought about dipping my stock rims but I want something different.
> 
> But I'm mainly looking for a different look, but also at the same time getting a seperate set of rims and tires for summer and my stock rims are for winter driving. Cause this year in MN wasn't much fun without all season tires.


If you want I can try to find a similar rim for our car in an 18", I know of at least one other brand that carries the same style with painted windows, although I don't remember them having it available in our bolt pattern. Otherwise I can recommend plenty of rims with a similar style, you just need to give me a rough idea of what you want number of spoke and color wise.


----------



## Cruze55 (Feb 12, 2014)

At the beginnng of the thread i posted a pic of what i am looking for rim and color.


----------



## Cruze55 (Feb 12, 2014)

I guess I also forgot if i change the rim size ill need to get a different spare also.


----------



## TimKnowsBest (Jan 15, 2014)

I haven't had any problems with my 18 inch rims. I have the 18x8.5 tire width and my car still rides very smooth for having the low profile tires. I know a lot of wheel places, have rims for under $100 each. The lorenzos I have were a lot more expensive because they had to be custom made. The problem with the 2013+ years for the cruze, is the 5x105 bolt pattern. One of the newer bolt patterns that are hard to find rims for, which are why mine had to be custom made and more expensive. If you have a 2012 or lower, you have a more common bolt pattern (I forget what it is). So just keep that in consideration.


----------



## suds (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah True. The 2013 has a 5x105 on 40 offset. Not as bad as the pontiac I once had. 5x4.5, the only thing that fit was corvette wheels (don't get me wrong corvette rims were nice but $$$$$:eek7


----------



## Cruze55 (Feb 12, 2014)

how much of a drop on performance is there when you switch to 18 inch rims.


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

Closest thing to what your looking for in terms of the style of rim and it being 18's

They are Sparco Assetto Gara's
I have them on mine but they are the graphite grey color and I love them.


http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Mini...12&autoModClar=LS&wIndex=68&grid=true&sw=1366


----------



## Vaux (Sep 16, 2012)

BlackMamba12 said:


> Closest thing to what your looking for in terms of the style of rim and it being 18's
> 
> They are Sparco Assetto Gara's
> I have them on mine but they are the graphite grey color and I love them.
> ...


Can you post pics? im thinking about getting that color too.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

My 2012 model 1lt is 5x105 also.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## luvcopewin (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a 2014 cruze and I want to lower it 1.5 inches roughly but I want to be able to fit an 18" rim under it with out rubbing am I going to be able to fit an 18"x8" rim with a 235/45/18 tire under a 2014 cruze that is lowered an inch and a half?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Depends on offset. +25 to +40 should be ZERO issues.


----------



## Tdanner8292 (Aug 25, 2019)

I have a 2017 cruze rs and got a set of 19" wheels.What tire size should I get, and can i just put them on without changing
or adding any extras 2 make them work without rubbing or anything ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tdanner8292 said:


> I have a 2017 cruze rs and got a set of 19" wheels.What tire size should I get, and can i just put them on without changing
> or adding any extras 2 make them work without rubbing or anything ?











Wheel Size/Width Question


1.) So I've read the tire size chart a few hundred times and I noticed that the LT Sedan for 2017-2018 does not go any higher than 17. Is this the manufacturer's recommended max height? If so I would stay with that but I thought you could get 18's on this model as well (so that's my 1st...




www.cruzetalk.com













20" Wheels on Gen2


I couldn't find much info on gen2 wheel fitment. Hope this helps anyone who was wondering. 20" Niche wheel. 225/35/20 tire. No rub/lowering. 51.9 hwy mpg at 75 mph with stock wheels down to 49.5 mpg with new. Manual diesel 1.6.




www.cruzetalk.com













2018 Chevy Cruze Wheel Offset


I am looking into buying new wheels/tires for my 2018 Cruze. I am looking at wheels that are [39 offset, 5x105 Bolt Pattern, 56.6mm Hub]. Now, the stock Alloy Rims that came on the car are [41 offset, 5x105 Bolt Pattern, 56.5mm Hub]. I read somewhere on this forum that in order to keep a "flush...




www.cruzetalk.com





Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Tdanner8292 said:


> I have a 2017 cruze rs and got a set of 19" wheels.What tire size should I get, and can i just put them on without changing
> or adding any extras 2 make them work without rubbing or anything ?



Try this site. https://www.willtheyfit.com/ You input the original and proposed setup and can play around with different configurations.


----------



## kamnowa (Sep 9, 2019)

I had a 18" they were good enough I think


----------



## CruzenLT (8 mo ago)

TimKnowsBest said:


> I put 18 inch aftermarket rims with 235-45-18 tires. 20 inch rims for the cruse are too big in my opinion. But feel free to check out my profile for some pictures and if you have any questions


Will 18’s fit and turn properly? 14 Cruze LT



CruzenLT said:


> Will 18’s fit and turn properly? 14 Cruze LT


19’s I mean


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruzenLT said:


> Will 18’s fit and turn properly? 14 Cruze LT
> 
> 
> 19’s I mean


Welcome Aboard!

As long as the final diameter of the rim/tire package is 26.1" or thereabouts it will. You do need to ensure the offset is correct as well.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

